
Ask HN: How does FB advertise a niche game I'm playing to my friends? - pwnna
I&#x27;m currently playing some niche game and I&#x27;ve talked about it with one of my friends recently (not on Facebook, but Discord). The game has a web site, which I will frequent with my machine. It requires registration, but I use a different email for it than my Facebook account. For the record, I also rarely use Facebook (~1&#x2F;month type of situation).<p>My friend now showed me a picture of an ad on Facebook for the same game. This doesn&#x27;t feel coincidental as the game is very niche and is fairly old&#x2F;stable. How did Facebook do this? Can the game just go on Facebook and buy ads for people who are friends with the game&#x27;s players? If so, how would Facebook know that I&#x27;m a player?  Browser fingerprinting despite adblock&#x2F;socialblock? IP tracking?<p>This feels super creepy. I&#x27;m aware of some of the best practices for ensuring privacy on the internet, but the measures tend to become a trade off between privacy and convenience, which the latter tend to win. Are there some more basics things I can do to protect myself from this type of problems beyond just having Ublock Origin with social blocklists, logging out of Facebook&#x2F;using Firefox container tabs, and potentially VPN?
======
GrumpyNl
You open the game in a browser, go to facebook. Facebook registers the link
you come from et voila.

------
pwason
Facebook listening to you talk about the game.

